# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  Is this a prolapsed rectum or hermipene?

## Kconvy

[IMG]file:///Users/Kim/Desktop/snakey%20pics/snakey%20pic%201.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]file:///Users/Kim/Desktop/snakey%20pics/snakey%20pic%202.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]file:///Users/Kim/Desktop/snakey%20pics/snakey%20pic%203.jpg[/IMG]

Here are some pics of Snakey's sore vent.  He/she? is only 9 months old and we took him out on Sunday, he was exploring and pooped a watery poop, like a bird poop, and I noticed he had this gland protruding from him vent.  I have seen it before on him, so I thought it was normal, as I really don't catch him pooping.  Well, we went to feed him tonight and he still had this gland and it didn't look good.  It's been 3 nights so far since I saw it. So I took the advise from this forum and put his tail in a sugar bath for about 30 minutes and then put the sugar paste on him.  The middle part was pretty black and that came off after the soaking.  It looks like a prolapsed rectum, but then I was confused and thought it might be a prolapsed hermipene.  I don't know if he's a boy.

I will take him to the vet in the morning, so does anyone know what this is?

Thank you,

Kim

----------


## Kconvy

I don't think the pics loaded.  It keeps asking me for a URL, but my pics are just on my computer. Don't know how to get them to load up on this forum.  :Mad:

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

You have to upload your pics to a photo hosting site such as photobucket.com

----------


## Kconvy

thanks. tried using shutterfly that I have an account with.  it won't work.  getting frustrated!  :Sad:

----------


## hypnotixdmp

Imgur.com


Ball Pythons
0.3 Normals (Coilette, Athena and Mary Jane)
1.0 Pastel (De Sol)
1.0 Spider (Zeus)
1.0 Mojave (Prometheus) 

Boa Constrictors
0.1 Brazilian Rainbow Boa (Stella)
0.1 BCI (Kiyoko)
0.1 Dumerils Boa (Gloria)

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

> thanks. tried using shutterfly that I have an account with.  it won't work.  getting frustrated!


I'm not sure exactly how shutterfly works, but usually once you get your pics uploaded to the hosting site all you have to do is copy the IMG code and then just paste it directly in the post.

----------


## hypnotixdmp

Make sure that what ever site you use that the URL has the file extension on the end.

Example: imagename.jpg imagename.png imagename.gif etc.

If it doesn't say that, right click the picture and open the image in a new page/tab!!


Ball Pythons
0.3 Normals (Coilette, Athena and Mary Jane)
1.0 Pastel (De Sol)
1.0 Spider (Zeus)
1.0 Mojave (Prometheus) 

Boa Constrictors
0.1 Brazilian Rainbow Boa (Stella)
0.1 BCI (Kiyoko)
0.1 Dumerils Boa (Gloria)

----------


## Kconvy

[IMG
][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

Thanks!!! Used Imgur.com.  Brilliant!
Whew. Just checked on Snakey.  It is a bit smaller but still looks red and sore.  Planning on going to vet in morning.  He has wet dish towels and his humidity chamber in his secondary enclosure.  Put sugar paste on again. Like I said, I have seen this probably two other times on him after he pooped, but it was always a runny poop and then it went away, so I thought it was a normal thing snakes do during pooping, being a new snake owner. Now I feel bad, and want to get him fixed up right away.

kim

----------


## shelliebear

I'd put my money on prolapsed anal SOMETHING, seeing as it looks like it is swelling downwards TOWARDS the tail instead of up...hemipenes are below the vent.

- - - Updated - - -

I would take him to an exotic vet tbh. By all means that should NOT happen.

----------


## royal constrictor

Owwwww that looks really sore... Vet for sure

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

Definitely prolapse.  And from reading your previous post it looks like you are doing everything you can until you get Snakey to the vet.  Just make sure you keep the prolapsed tissue moist. 
Just make sure you go to a good exotic vet, not a standard dog/cat vet.
Keep us updated and hopefully everything goes good for you and Snakey.

----------


## cschneider

You can also was with antibacterial hand soap and apply hemeroid cream until you can get to the vet. Keep him on paper towels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kconvy

Is an exotic vet the same as a reptile vet?

----------


## KingPythons

> Is an exotic vet the same as a reptile vet?


Those are for sure better then dog and cat vets.

----------


## Sita

As someone who works for an exotic vet, get that snake to a vet ASAP! Prolapses are very bad, and need to be fixed quickly to prevent tissue death. The fact that it's been 3 days is not good. The part you mentioned about being black and falling off was possibly necrotic tissue that died and fell off, which is very bad.

Definitely keep it moist; you can use a dab of petroleum or KY jelly, but try not to get it on the scales. You can also sprinkle sugar directly on the tissue to help with swelling.

In general, if you see something outside an animals body that supposed to be on the inside, it's an emergency.

----------

snakesRkewl (01-03-2013)

----------


## Kconvy

Update:  Woke up at 7am to make vet appt.  Snake doctor wasn't in until 1:25.  The prolapse had shrunk by half its size and he urinated which looked good.  So I bought some hemorrhoid cream and put that on it.  Yep, went to the store and bought hemorrhoid cream and KY jelly...LOL.  By the time I got to the vet it had shrunk another 25%.  He said Snakey looked good, was warm and active and started working on the prolapse.  He had to do it three times because it kept popping back out, so he gave him 2 stitches to hold it in.  He also gave him medicine for parasites and worms, two doses.  I brought in feces but he said it was too dried out to test.  He gave him the medicine as a precaution and told me to keep him in the secondary tank with moist towels and paper towels until he pooped again, then after collect sample and bring him in to get stitches out and they'll test the samples and give him a second dose if needed. About a week he thought.  He told me to keep an eye on him and make sure his humidity was high and if he started getting lethargic or acting not normal to bring him back in.  He also said to go down a size in his feeding.  Right now he's eating a large mouse, so go back down to a medium mouse for a while to help him heal so he doesn't have to strain to go poop. He just ate yesterday, so I won't feed him for a while.  Conejo Valley Animal Hospital rocks!!!  The doc said they had a huge python in last week, about 15 feet long and looked about 12" diameter or more.  He had a tooth abscess. Took 8 people to fix it.  I knew I was in the right place. Ohh, and the best part, it cost only $57!  I've never had a vet bill that low!  :Smile: 

I think he's 9 months old, but we got him in July at Petsmart, and of course they didn't have any records...losers.  He was 18", so I figured he was still a baby.  He was skin and bones, but when my daughter saw him she fell in love and I had to rescue him.  He is now 20kg and the doc said he is a healthy weight! 

Yes, it's true, that we don't know much about snakes.  I didn't have one and my husband or anyone we knew didn't have any.  My daughter who is 7, just LOVES them so we are researching and learning as fast as we can about snakes.  I thought I was doing pretty good and I hadn't read anything in my research about prolapses, so I wasn't aware of that problem.  That is why I joined this board, to learn from snake enthusiasts and experts about how to do this properly, and because of this forum I was able to find out about what was happening and what was a solution.  The sugar water and paste worked really well and I quickly made an appointment with the vet. Snakey was saved because of your advice and I am grateful for this forum. 

I know it must seem to the experts or the experienced on the forum that newbies are idiots and shouldn't have snakes, but hey, you have to start somewhere. Children often take you places that you never thought you would go...

In our house, pets are for life.  We don't give away or re-home because it's inconvenient or hard.  We adapt and learn.  I know I will be taking care of Snakey when she is older and high school takes over her life. I love Snakey and will continue to educate myself about the snakey world.  The reaction from other moms is, why in the world would you let her have a snake?  I say, why not. So far, Snakey is the easiest pet we have!  

Here's a pic of the fixed Snakey. Sorry the pic is blurry and too big, but he moved right when I was taking the picture, like snakeys do!  The towel looks good though, nice and clear!!!


[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_dragonboy4578_ (01-04-2013),PitOnTheProwl (01-04-2013),searcyc1 (01-04-2013)

----------


## STjepkes

I'm glad everything worked out okay! Sounds like he's got a good home  :Good Job:

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

Definitely glad everything went well! :Dancin' Banana: 
And good job finding a good reliable vet.  
Definitely don't blame yourself for the prolapse.  I seriously doubt that you being a new keeper has anything to do with it.
By the sound of it you guys are doing a great job and truly care for your little guy! :Good Job: 
Sure some people will get annoyed with new keepers on forums simply because of having to answer the same questions over and over or the occasional newb that doesn't want to listen and just argue, but that in no way means we don't want to share our passion for these animals with others and try to suck them in to our addiction!!! :Very Happy: 
Make sure you keep us updated on his progress.

----------


## rafacacho

Good news! Snakes are not trouble pets at all, my dog visits the vet a lot more than all my snakes!!
I guess you type wrong 20kg, right? It´s 2kg...

----------


## Kconvy

Yes, hahaha, it was 20g.  I guess he would be pretty heavy if he was 20kg! Thanks for the correction.

----------

